# Custom Surefire Pocketclip



## Burman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is my latest work, an Surefire pocketclip made in 1.5mm stainless steel. This is my first test but i planning to do some modification on it later and if i'm lucky i recive some titan do make it in  I let the pictures talk for them self...


----------



## greenLED (Oct 15, 2007)

Beefy!! :twothumbs

Whenever you run out of ideas (yeah, right), a similar clip that would allow the L1/L2/A2 to be carried bezel down would be nice.


----------



## savumaki (Oct 15, 2007)

greenLED said:


> Beefy!! :twothumbs
> 
> Whenever you run out of ideas (yeah, right), a similar clip that would allow the L1/L2/A2 to be carried bezel down would be nice.



OR the e series--I hate 'bezel up'


----------



## JamisonM (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice! Are you thinking of offering these and for different lights?


----------



## Stormstaff (Oct 15, 2007)

Just what I've been looking for :twothumbs


----------



## faco (Oct 16, 2007)

Looks Great. I just got my new L1 Cree today and its fantastic BUT as usual every time I get a new Surefire I look at the clip and think how useless it is. Yes I know some say its great to clip onto a Cap but thats useless to me and I'm sure to many others. The only Surefire clip that is useful is the U2 Clip I once had. 

If you can come up with a bezel down carry for the L1 :thumbsup: put me down for one


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice! :twothumbs

I would want to see one for SF 9P/6P etc with bezel down carry. I would buy it right away! 

Could be a real winner idea! I have heard several ask about a clip like that for diffrent lights!


----------



## Burman (Oct 17, 2007)

Here is a new clip for bezel down carrige...






I have some Surefire E-series sent to me so i can try to do clips for them to  Clip to L1/L2/A2 kan be harder because i dont know anybody i can borrow from


----------



## scott.cr (Oct 17, 2007)

Say, that's a nice clip! How'd ya make it?


----------



## highorder (Oct 17, 2007)

put me down for at least 2 of the E series bezel down clips!


----------



## depusm12 (Oct 17, 2007)

I would be in for a bezel down 6P type clip.


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Oct 17, 2007)

Could a bezel down work on a E serie with a clicky tailcap? My locks out almost right away.


----------



## Scattergun (Oct 17, 2007)

Might be a problem there, since the tailcap makes contact in the inner rim if the switch... might be possible to fix it with a washer....


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Please make me a "E" series Clip for bezzle down carry, these clips look Great. 

Id prefer it if it dodn't have a lanyard hole as in the picture, as I need it to be strong, and not bend easily.

Cheers

James.

Oh and Id take a 6P bezzle down Carry aswell, and Both again, If you get to make them In Ti


----------



## revolvergeek (Oct 17, 2007)

Very slick! So are you planning on making enough for everybody??


----------



## Burman (Oct 20, 2007)

Scattergun said:


> Might be a problem there, since the tailcap makes contact in the inner rim if the switch... might be possible to fix it with a washer....


 
Works great with a washer :twothumbs Here is test-clip for Surefire E1E...


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Oct 20, 2007)

The curve is alittle bit wide, but overall its sweet, imagine it in Flammed Ti. 

Definatley up for some of these in SS or Ti if you make them.

Good job.


----------



## Dizos (Oct 20, 2007)

A deep pocket version for the 1 cell E series (ala Arc4 style) would be very cool.


----------



## Burman (Oct 22, 2007)

Raoul_Duke said:


> The curve is alittle bit wide, but overall its sweet, imagine it in Flammed Ti.
> 
> Definatley up for some of these in SS or Ti if you make them.
> 
> Good job.


 
Thx  Unfortunately i havn't right tools to do the curve smaller 

Here is some more test, and please take a look att the M3/Leef with clip made of Titan


----------



## Scattergun (Oct 24, 2007)

It´s real easy to make the curve tighter... just clamp the ring in a wise with the clip sticking up, take a flat metal-part (handle of a wrench or anything) put it close to the wise and firmly bend the clip as close to the wise as possible using the wrench-handle as a means of applying pressure closer to the wise.


----------



## Delghi (Oct 24, 2007)

Great I was looking for one of these 
Interested in a few C body clips if you make a run :goodjob:


----------



## ACMarina (Oct 24, 2007)

Email incoming, Burman..


----------



## Scattergun (Oct 24, 2007)

A custom clip for my Leef 18500/GP tactical Bezel/Z41/SSCP4-RV7-setup.... I like this one a lot!! 
Burman is tha man when it comes to applications like this!! I have several of this mans products and 
he is absolutely first class to deal with!! 





*The business end!* SSC P4 USWOI


----------



## scottaw (Oct 24, 2007)

I would LOVE a bezel-down L1 clip, something that attaches around the lanyard slot, maybe a metal ring with 2 set screws to lock it down? Could be an awesome piece, too bad i don't work with metal. 

P.S. how about a P2D bezel down clip that set screws into the lanyard holes?


----------



## Stillphoto (Oct 24, 2007)

Im excited to see these, waiting to pull the trigger on some ti!


----------



## Patriot (Oct 24, 2007)

Very nice and beefy! If there was a way to back the radius smaller that would be great.


----------



## Lightguy27 (Oct 24, 2007)

I am technically and I STRESS technically, unenlightened, however I fail to see why bezel down so important? It seems to me that it makes a lot of sense to have it bezel up. So whats the appeal? They are nice clips though and would be sweet in black!!


----------



## Burman (Oct 24, 2007)

ACMarina said:


> Email incoming, Burman..


 
Havn't recived any yet, try pm instead...


Thanks for all interest and opinions! :thumbsup: This is the smallest radie i can make, have tried a lot but this is the best i can get 






Thinking of to do a couple in Titanium to so i can test if they will be better. As you see above i have on for my Leef/M3 and i think it works great.


----------



## Stillphoto (Oct 25, 2007)

Honestly looking at the pocket of my jeans, I don't see how a flatter radii would even work that well. The edge of all of my pockets are a bit thicker, and thus needs a bit more room at the top. The one instance this doesn't hold true is with dress slacks, but I don't plan on clipping anything to those anyways.


----------



## Scattergun (Oct 25, 2007)

The only way of making the radius smaller is by using a specific machine, I don´t know the english name for it. That would enable you to make an almost 90 deg bend on the clip.


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Oct 25, 2007)

Lightguy27 said:


> I am technically and I STRESS technically, unenlightened, however I fail to see why bezel down so important? It seems to me that it makes a lot of sense to have it bezel up. So whats the appeal? They are nice clips though and would be sweet in black!!



I like it because the light is ready to go instantly if you need to use it, when you carry it bezel down, that is if you have it cliped to the belt. Just grab the light and your thumb will be on the tailcap button before you get the light off the belt. The lense will be a bit more protected when carried bezel down it think. Theres smaller risk that you activate the light when you have it bezel down on your belt. For example the SF E series lights, if you carry thoose bezel up on the belt, I have experienced that I can activate the light when sitting down, if you havent engaged the lock out, which I never does if I carry the light on my belt.


----------



## Burman (Oct 25, 2007)

Scattergun said:


> The only way of making the radius smaller is by using a specific machine, I don´t know the english name for it. That would enable you to make an almost 90 deg bend on the clip.


 
Yes, i got one of these "benders" :thinking: in school but i think that a 90 deg bend would make the clip a lot weaker.


----------



## Scattergun (Oct 25, 2007)

I still don´t see the need for a tighter radius... mine is just perfect for my jeanspockets!


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Oct 25, 2007)

I got my clips today! Bezel down for my SF 9P and G2! I must say that I´m very pleased! They are very nicely made, fits my 9P really good! The radius is just fine! Works really well if you have the light in work pants with a thick belt! Or any other belt for that matter! Works very well cliped to pocket also!
Im very happy with this clips, I have been looking for a clip for the 9 and 6P SF lights.

Many thanks to Burman! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: great doing business with you!


----------



## donn_ (Oct 25, 2007)

Burman..If you have one of these, bezel down, for a 6P Defender, I'd like to order one.

Let me know how and how much, please.


----------



## ACMarina (Oct 26, 2007)

Burman, check your email!


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Oct 26, 2007)

I wanted to share how the clip looks on my 9P!


----------



## leukos (Oct 26, 2007)

Let me know when these are for sale! Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Oct 28, 2007)

My friend thanks for the clip! He has one on his SF G2 and it fits great! He now appreciate the light way more than before!
He tried it on his LumaPower M1, and it fits great on that light to!

:thumbsup:


----------



## donn_ (Nov 2, 2007)

Greger..my clip arrived today, and it works and looks beautifully.

Thanks much.
Donn


----------



## Germ (Nov 10, 2007)

Burman, great idea. I just assembled a Leef 2x18500 bodied light. Would a bezel down clip work with a Leef Grip? If not I'm fine with a bezel up clip.

Have you tried other styles for the outline of the clip? The clip would look cooler with a little more style.


----------



## Stillphoto (Nov 10, 2007)

my aleph mule with ti clip:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 28, 2007)

I want one of these in a bezel down config for my 6PD! Can I send you a money order? 
Please?!:twothumbs Will mail you a check or cash, or maybe a pet.......... OR neighbor's child? Name your price.


----------



## KDOG3 (Nov 29, 2007)

Great. There goes more money. How much for a bezel down Ti clip?

Quick question: Does it make contact with the body? Concerned about scratching. Anyway to make them black oxide like the stock Surefire pocket clips? I have a C2-HA coming. Maybe I should cancel that order!


----------



## Stillphoto (Nov 29, 2007)

KDOG3 said:


> Great. There goes more money. How much for a bezel down Ti clip?
> 
> Quick question: Does it make contact with the body? Concerned about scratching. Anyway to make them black oxide like the stock Surefire pocket clips? I have a C2-HA coming. Maybe I should cancel that order!



Well one way to make them considerably darker is to get a small container with very very hot (near boiling) water, put clip in, and then dump a scoop or two of oxy-clean on. Let it sit for 10 or 20 and voila, oxidized!


----------



## gmf2010 (Nov 29, 2007)

I'd be interested in purchasing a Ti Bezel-down clip for my 6PL. Please let me know if these clips are still available and if so what the asking price is.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 30, 2007)

Stillphoto said:


> Well one way to make them considerably darker is to get a small container with very very hot (near boiling) water, put clip in, and then dump a scoop or two of oxy-clean on. Let it sit for 10 or 20 and voila, oxidized!


If I am able to secure one of these I am going to try just that! Great idea, Thanks!!


----------



## 03hemi (Nov 30, 2007)

Burman where are you we need some clips for are SF 6p's Please PM me if your still around paypal standing by!!


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Dec 1, 2007)

I just sold some lights, and have a bezel up clip for 6P 9P, that I dont use anymore...


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 1, 2007)

Come on Burman man, the junkies need feeding!!!


----------



## lasercrazy (Dec 3, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## cnjl3 (Dec 3, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## cnjl3 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply--Paypal sent


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 9, 2007)

I wonder when he will get back with me?


----------



## Stillphoto (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm guessing he's on holiday?


----------



## Burman (Dec 10, 2007)

Sgt. LED said:


> I wonder when he will get back with me?


 
The other ones has bought clips for E-series who i got in stock. Clips for P-series is not ready yet, that why you havn't heard anything from me. 

At this moment all clips are sold, will update as soon i have more ready...


----------



## leukos (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## Billman730 (Dec 10, 2007)

The clips look great. I am interested in them for sure. I have a small gun sight company and plate steel and aluminum in the warm months so I would be happy to coat them in black in the summer to anyone in need of this. I also have a bead blaster should someone want to give the clips a satin finish. E-mail me and of course there is no charge and free return shipping as well. I was surprised someone would use a reverse clip for a small E-1 though. I use E-1's clipped to my hat brims most every night and find this a perfect way to do get the job done.


----------



## 03hemi (Dec 10, 2007)

Don't forget c-series clips bezel down please Pm me when you get em,



Burman said:


> The other ones has bought clips for E-series who i got in stock. Clips for P-series is not ready yet, that why you havn't heard anything from me.
> 
> At this moment all clips are sold, will update as soon i have more ready...


----------



## KDOG3 (Dec 11, 2007)

I am VERY interested in a bezel down Ti clip for a 6P. I'll be watching this thread...


----------



## Krit (Dec 13, 2007)

Good Job, If the electric can run smoothly it will be the be usable convenient light on your pocket.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Dec 14, 2007)

I am also very interested in a Ti (or SS) bezel down clip for a P60.
Too bad I found this thread so late .


----------



## Burman (Dec 20, 2007)

Got som bad news :mecry:Will not do any more clips for a long time, have to much other things to do. Please dont pm me about clip, take it in this thread insteed. If/when i make some new i put them directly in 
"*CPF's Custom & Mod B/S/T*".

*Merry Christmas & Happy new year to all of you! *


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 20, 2007)

Thought this would be the case about 4 days back. I will try a standard Novatac clip on my G2 then. They are cheaper too.


----------



## Burman (Dec 20, 2007)

Sgt. LED said:


> They are cheaper too.


 
Do you expect that custom-parts are for free? :thumbsup:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 20, 2007)

Ah don't worry about it man I'm just pissed I can't get something I was looking forward to having so much, I have been looking for some time now. I'll get over it, just disappointed is all.


----------



## wvaltakis2 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Don't give up hope just yet...*

Sometimes life happens and you just can't find the time for everything you want to get done.I've contacted Burman about the possibility of adding Surefire clips to my existing "product line" while his schedule is busy and he has no problems with that:twothumbs. What I'll need from you guys is for you to figure out which clip you want first, and for someone who owns said light and a pair of calipers to contact me so I can get some dimensions. I'll probably start another thread this weekend and we can discuss the finer details.

~Chip

p.s. These would be Ti only


----------



## Burman (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice wvaltakis2!  I will give you the dimensions for the lights i got if you want them? I very happy that someone make this happening when i dont have the time for it!


----------



## 03hemi (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Don't give up hope just yet...*



wvaltakis2 said:


> Sometimes life happens and you just can't find the time for everything you want to get done.I've contacted Burman about the possibility of adding Surefire clips to my existing "product line" while his schedule is busy and he has no problems with that:twothumbs. What I'll need from you guys is for you to figure out which clip you want first, and for someone who owns said light and a pair of calipers to contact me so I can get some dimensions. I'll probably start another thread this weekend and we can discuss the finer details.
> 
> ~Chip
> 
> p.s. These would be Ti only



Thank you for stepping up with this!  Unfortuneatly I missed out on the last few Burman made.(we thank you for the ones that you did.) So 
someone has to be the first to make a request. I'll need 2 clips both *bezel down* one for the *6p* and one for the *e2e *please.:twothumbs


----------



## lasercrazy (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Don't give up hope just yet...*

So what ever happened to these?


----------



## wvaltakis2 (Feb 22, 2008)

Sorry guys, I got sidetracked with the holidays and kind of spaced these. I was trying to get a hold of some different models to get some measurements but that proved more difficult than I had planned. I have since picked up one of the 6P clones so we'll start with a clip for those. I'll try to get something drawn up and sent off to the shop this weekend  I'll post an ETA when they get back to me. 

~Chip


----------



## KeyGrip (Feb 22, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## lasercrazy (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm interested in a clip for the lumapower M1. I can send you the light if you need specs.


----------

